# Team Dressage 7th Aug



## roughlee treated (7 July 2012)

Anyone going to Team Dressage on the 7th?  I have a room booked at nearby Premier Inn for the 6th which I no longer require and it is non refundable.


----------



## Custard Cream (7 July 2012)

I'm going but we've booked train tickets to go and ome back in a day.


----------



## lilyoftheincas (8 July 2012)

This sounds pretty stupid but are these tests with or without music? I know they aren't Freestyle, but does that mean that they don't have any music at all? I'm going to this too


----------



## toffeesmarty (10 July 2012)

The tests are without music. Its the individual final (Kur) which are freestyle with music.


----------



## somethingorother (11 July 2012)

I'm going..... pm me details please? I was intending to drive from/ back to manchester on the day but would consider the room if cheap.


----------



## ash493 (12 July 2012)

could someone please tell me how this works - there are two days of dressage (when I thought 2 of each team would ride each day) but doesn't the combined score decide the team competition?  What happens on the 7th?


----------



## madeleine1 (12 July 2012)

toffeesmarty said:



			The tests are without music. Its the individual final (Kur) which are freestyle with music.
		
Click to expand...

i get to watch these. so excited in row 10


----------

